# Moving to Berlin from Melbourne



## Alannamelz (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello 
My name is Alanna and I have decided to move to Berlin in August 2014 which I am looking foward too. However it is very daunting! If anyone could give me any advice regarding to move, visa, work, living, I would appreciate it so much!
I am a nurse so also not sure if I could work there?

Thanks
Alanna


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a shortage of nurses in Germany.
But nurses are not well paid.
Applicants from the EU must be preferentially employed (by law).
And German language skills are required in all cases.
I recommend you contact hospitals in the city to see what your options are. Possibly you need to get your nursing certificates recognised first, or take additional classes to get the relevant German ones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

You can't work unless you qualify for a visa that allows work. If you do not hold an EU passport that usually means finding an employer to sponsor you. 

You will need to register as a nurse the same as you do in Australia. Not all qualifications transfer easily or give automatic registration. There may be requirements to your registration such as study, german language requirements etc.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Alannamelz said:


> Hello
> My name is Alanna and I have decided to move to Berlin in August 2014 which I am looking foward too. However it is very daunting! If anyone could give me any advice regarding to move, visa, work, living, I would appreciate it so much!
> I am a nurse so also not sure if I could work there?
> 
> ...


Are you under the age of 30?

In that case a working holiday visa would be the easiest and a good way to find out whether Berlin/Germany is really for you:

German Missions in Australia - Working Holiday Visa

This would give you the general right to work in Germany for 12 months.

If you want to work as a nurse, you need to get your qualification recognised:

Recognition Finder - Reference occupation

These are the people to contact:

http://www.anerkennung-in-deutschland.de/tools/berater/en/berater/result

Otherwise: how very exciting! Berlin is a great place to live. It looks like I will be moving back there in April or early July


----------



## Alannamelz (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks! 
I'm 26 yrs old. I'm thinking I could do other work if I can't work as a nurse. Would living in Munich or hamburg be easier?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Alannamelz said:


> Thanks!
> I'm 26 yrs old. I'm thinking I could do other work if I can't work as a nurse. Would living in Munich or hamburg be easier?


That depends entirely on what you like (coast/mountains, etc.) it would definitely be more expensive, as Munich and Hamburg have the highest cost of living in Germany.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Alannamelz said:


> Thanks!
> I'm 26 yrs old. I'm thinking I could do other work if I can't work as a nurse. Would living in Munich or hamburg be easier?


 If you qualified in Australia and can speak German there should be no reason why you couldn't work as a nurse. Probably lots of paperwork, sending off your university transcripts etc but should get registered in the end.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Alanna, we did discuss nursing in Germany and the qualifications needed in a similar thread last year. Take a look, it might help.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-what-good-major-if-my-goal-live-germany.html


----------



## Whatsnext (Feb 24, 2014)

Alannamelz said:


> Thanks!
> I'm 26 yrs old. I'm thinking I could do other work if I can't work as a nurse. Would living in Munich or hamburg be easier?



Easier in terms of...finding a job, paying for accommodation, loving the culture..?

Like others have suggested, a working holiday visa was the first thing that came to mind. 

What do you hope to get out of the experience, or in other words....why Germany and not the UK, for instance? Just being curious...


----------

